# Diatomaceous Earth



## Nickel395 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been reading about the health benefits of food grade DE. Has anyone tried it? Any brand recommended or not recommended? How much did you start with and how did it help you?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've heard of it, but never tried it. My father-in-law is a farmer, and he uses it on his cows I believe...the way he described it, he uses it on them like a powder to keep bugs away. But I could be remembering it completely wrong.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good grief! What would your expectations be regarding taking this?

Did some limited research and cannot find any credible information; especially regarding negative side effects so that worries me.

And no, I have not tried it. If you do, let all of us inquiring minds know the results.

Hugs,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

No, you are not remembering that wrong. LHM!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've tried it before! But you have to be careful and only look for Food Grade diatomaceous earth. Supposedly it's helpful for a variety of gut issues, but it never really did anything for me that I noticed. There are quite a few blogs out there now that talk about people's experiences with it.


----------

